
Amazon reinstates API access for Lendle - aditya
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/23/amazon-reinstates-api-access-for-lendle/
======
olivercameron
Part of me thinks that Amazon wouldn't have reinstated the access were it not
for the massive press attention that Lendle got.

